# Tackle shop temporary summer employment



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

We are looking for part time help at Mo Fish Bait and Tackle in Orange Beach Ala. We would prefer a college student with fishing knowledge, For more info call the shop at 251-974-3474
Thanks


----------

